# Prostitution: Should it be legal?



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 15, 2011)

Remember folks, this thread can derail quite easily and become unfit for the politics section, so lets stay on task, shall we?

In my opinion, if there were rules and regulations on sex workers, it would be a perfectly safe industry. Prostitution will always happen, and when its illegal, bad things happen. Pimps beating and killing people, the girls (and sometimes guys) getting murdered, and STD's. If its legalized and heavily regulated, all of the negative happenings can be avoided and it can be a source of revenue for the government.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes. Vegas is the model the rest of the country should build on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yes. The Netherlands is the model the rest of the world should build on.



Fixed that one for ya.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 15, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed that one for ya.



Ok, I'll give you that one.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 15, 2011)

People should be able to do what they want besides.. you know.. bodily harm to other people and other obvious "crimes". Shouldn't it be OUR choices to do what we want with our own bodies? If you wanna smoke crack.. be my guest. If you wanna sell yourself.. be my guest. Like I said.. it should all be left up for the individual to decide. If the government were to heavily regulate this, constantly test clients and such.. this would be something to bring business EVERYWHERE in this country.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 15, 2011)

Why not? Selling your other body parts and organs is legal isnt it?


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

I always think of it like this:

Something is unpleasant to some, and probably not morally acceptable to most, many things fit under that category, some are legal, some aren't.

It's all well and good to have prostitution be illegal, but think about what that means. For doing something that is an act of pleasure, and brings money, could be regulated, and in some cases is, is made illegal, meaning: don't do it, or we point a gun to your head, figuratively speaking.

It's fine to think something should be dealt with, but the government punishing people for a trade that technically isn't intented to harm, is disgusting.


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 15, 2011)

It should be legal...hell its the oldest Profession to date, even dates back to that hocus pocus book the bible. don't think it should be outlawed but thats just me


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hell yes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't care if it is legal or not, but regulation would be required if it was legal. After all if it was a real career it would be need to be subjected to taxation just like any other.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> If its legalized and heavily regulated, all of the negative happenings can be avoided and it can be a source of revenue for the government.



A government which is...well...governed by right wing christians.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you all know how much of a hassle it is when the cops come to my corner every night?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

What is porn, really?


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> What is porn, really?



You know, I never really thought of it like that. As far as the actors go, they're getting paid to have sex, albeit the people doing the paying are generally not the ones having sex. 

I think it should be legal. I personally find the stereotypical view of it disgusting, but I think I would be able to live with myself dropping $3000 to have sex with a woman way out of my league.

I don't see how having it illegal provides any more safety or order than legalizing it, which is what I thought laws were for.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 16, 2011)

If it was a legal profession, then people could go to school for it and get really good at it. I support that possibility.

People could even take it as an elective, so they could slurp some awesome helmet even if they don't plan on doing it for a living.

Yes. Yes, this is how I imagine it working out.

Yes.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If it was a legal profession, then people could go to school for it and get really good at it. I support that possibility.
> 
> People could even take it as an elective, so they could slurp some awesome helmet even if they don't plan on doing it for a living.
> 
> ...


I'd love to be the student aid in that class.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 16, 2011)

Licenses for prostitution.

Strict penalties for unlicensed prostitution, in order to help prevent underage prostitution.

Heavy prison time for pimping. This would help prevent situations where foreign girls are brought to the US and their passports held, forcing them into the work. (This is a huge problem, and one of the reasons there are so many massage parlor busts.) 

Since prostitutes wouldn't be breaking the law, there would be less violent crime against women who do such work, as they can call the police when there are incidents.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 16, 2011)

Well if you make it legal, doesn't that take away from the fun? (just a little bit?)?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 16, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I'd love to be the student aid in that class.



Ok, you get to be the fluffer.


----------



## Neil (Apr 16, 2011)

It is pretty hypocritical that porn has been legal for ages and yet the exact same thing without cameras is somehow illegal, thus making it a much more dangerous activity to engage in (e.g stds, pimps etc).

Making it legal would make it much safer, cleaner and probably allow the women to charge more, win win really.


----------



## Facebones (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely legal if you ask me. It's about as useless to make prostitution illegal as our "war on drugs". Neither work, their incompetence distresses me to no end. Regulate the industry, keep std's from spreading.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 16, 2011)

Prostitution legal? Hell yeah... Anything that consenting adults want to do (with CONSENTING ADULT being the most important part) should be legal. I hate that a lot of our laws are made based on religious bullshit.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 16, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Licenses for prostitution.
> 
> Strict penalties for unlicensed prostitution, in order to help prevent underage prostitution.
> 
> ...



This. But child prostitution should definitely be illegal.


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 16, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> This. But child prostitution should definitely be illegal.



agreed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 16, 2011)

What's the justification for it being illegal now?

If a woman can pay to have a baby sucked out of her why is it illegal to let her fuck for $$$?


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would go with making it legal. I wouldn't partake in it but the regulation and taxation of the industry can only be a good thing.

This is my exact view on cannabis smoking too, but that was in another thread months ago.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes. Regulate the sex trade, make it safer, and diminish unemployment numbers.

I couldn't ever see myself paying for sex, but I think it makes perfect sense from a social, health and economic standpoint.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 16, 2011)

It's absolutely ridiculous that it's illegal. There is no logic to it whatsoever.

Penn and Teller's Bullshit did a really good episode on it in Season 4.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 16, 2011)

Providing proper regulations are put in to protect both the prostitute and the...consumer....then I don't see why not. It happens regardless, and if it doesn't hurt anyone they should be allowed to do what they want. Might as well recognise it is going to happen and control it. It's like weed. I'd rather weed was freely available so the contents can be controlled and it takes away the funding of a lot of criminal groups. That and it would probably cost less. But yeah getting OT now.


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with the majority of people here - this issue is on par with "The War on Drugs", reform should be a no-brainer but as always, politics prevail.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 16, 2011)

most of the other posters pretty much hit the nail on the head about regulation and taxation. The problem is the belief that some people have that the government should be a "moral" agent as well (which is bs) and to protect its citizenry from themselves


----------



## Explorer (Apr 16, 2011)

Mexi said:


> The problem is the belief that some people have that the government should be a "moral" agent as well (which is bs) and to protect its citizenry from themselves



This is an interesting point, and worthy of discussion outside this thread. There are quite a few places where people claim that something only affects them, but which actually affects others beyond the person making the choice.

As examples, drunk driving often kills those beyond the drinkers, a prostitute with a potentially fatal sexually transmitted disease would affect many who didn't consent to such, and so on.

Given the excellent statistics on traffic fatalities, I wonder what will happen with the new Texas speed limits....


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> As examples, drunk driving often kills those beyond the drinkers, a prostitute with a potentially fatal sexually transmitted disease would affect many who didn't consent to such, and so on.



This.

I might as well start out by saying that I'm morally against prostitution. I assume I don't have to spell it out for anyone.

On the other hand, I'm a realist as well. I know quite well that nothing I do will ever be able to stop it, so if it's going to happen anyway, society may as well benefit from it. Taxation, regulation, enforcement, maybe even unions to protect sex trade workers, all valid points and practical suggestions.

Disease is the one point that becomes iffy. If a prostitute contracts a disease, they have the opportunity to spread it around like wildfire. STD testing can only be done so often. Let's say a regulatory body says that registered prostitutes have to get tested every month. Let's say that 5 days after a girl's last test, she contracts an disease from a client, despite having used the mandated protection required by her union. That girl now has up to another 25 days to unknowingly spread a potentially deadly disease to other clients, especially if she doesn't show any immediate symptoms. It's an interesting pickle. Who would compensate her for lost earnings? The person from whom she contracted the disease? The union? Some sort of prostitute group health care plan? And how bout the poor SOB's that catch the disease from her? Does she get them to sign a waiver stating that she's not liable in case something unexpected happens? And while on the topic of paperwork, is everyone who picks up a girl at a street corner going to be like "I want to bang your box, but first I have to see your STWU (sex trade workers' union) card?"

That's great foreplay.

These aren't new problems. People will continue to give and receive diseases from prostitutes. Unfortunately, if society decides to regulate it, it would be a bureaucratic NIGHTMARE. One potentially positive side effect is that, because the industry would be so expensive to run, only the affluent who would be willing to pay through the nose could afford it, thus reducing the official tally of prostitutes and filtering out all but the most desirable (told you I'm practical ), as well as reducing the number of people who use the service. Unfortunately, this would probably also create a large black market for prostitutes who are enterprising enough to flout the regulatory bodies and those that enforce for them.

Interesting conundrum, no?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 17, 2011)

All great points Xaios, but some responses to some of them:

Even if a sex worker (remember, it's not just females  ) gets tested every month, that's still probably better than the situation now where they get tested whenever they decide to or possibly not at all. I'd also imagine that issues regarding diseases would end up being treated the same way as they do in the porn industry.

And if theres a black market for prostitutes, wouldn't that possibly be similar to what we have now? At least some of the industry would be regulated, and I'm not sure how many people want to work for a pimp in the black market rather than a regulated business that may offer some sort of protection for them.

I'm mostly playing devil's advocate here, as I actually have to agree with a lot of what you said, and that the expense of running it and all of that paper work and whatnot would filter out a lot of the not-so-attractive sex workers.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2011)

Part of the reason disease testing is generally so effective in the porn industry is that they can test everyone, men and women. In this case, however, it would only the prostitute getting tested, not the clients, so it has the potential to be far less effective.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

I just don't want to see my little sister turn to prostitution because it's quick, easy cash.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Part of the reason disease testing is generally so effective in the porn industry is that they can test everyone, men and women. In this case, however, it would only the prostitute getting tested, not the clients, so it has the potential to be far less effective.


 
Yeah that is one of the biggest issues they would have to deal with.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it shouldd be legalized and you have to have a medical exam before you pay the prostitute and show it to her to let her know if you have any STD's or anything. Prostitute should do the same.
It would create a shitload of jobs for people and money would be circulating a lot more as well.
Hell we already have stripclubs doing things very close to sex anyway. Might as well legalize it and have it regulated (if regulated right) and safe.

Who wouldn't want to go to a fast food restaurant and get the number 5 combo of burger fries and a blowjob! 

That my friend is living.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2011)

*Me:* Can I see your STWU card and a copy of your most recent test results?
*Prostitute:* Certainly. I'll also need to see your medical history as well, and I'll need to do a quick visual examination of your genitals before we engage.
*Me:* Of course, here's my paperwork. And... *zip* here's my instrument.
*Prostitute:* Hmm... everything checks out, visually. But I notice your paperwork is slightly out of date. You're about 4 days past due for re-examination. I'll let it slide this time, but you'll have to renew your credentials before I can service you again.
*Me: *I'll be sure to.
*Prostitute: *Excellent. Now, as you know, I require payment in guaranteed funds before we begin. I can't take personal cheques, but I can take cash, traveler's cheques or certified money order. I've also recently gotten set up on Paypal, so I can take Visa, Mastercard and American Express.
*Me: *Oh, nuts. No Discover card?
*Prostitute: *Unfortunately not. I'm working on it, though.
*Me: *Well, I guess I'll have to put this on the company card.
*Prostitute: *Gotta do what you gotta do. Here, you can enter your card information on my Ipad. And you'll be pleased to know, I operate under the name of a catering company, so it won't look out of place on your business expense report.
*Me: *Wow, that's great! *tap tap tap* Okay, here you go. Can we start now?
*Prostitute: *Almost. I need you to sign my time sheet first.
*Me: *I thought we did that after?
*Prostitute: *Unfortunately, I can't do that anymore. I had a couple clients walk out before I could get signatures. One of them was even a long term client that I was giving a discount. You just can't trust anyone these days. Unfortunately, it means I have to take extra precautions.
*Me: **sigh* Alright, fine. Here you go.
*Prostitute: *Hmm... good, everything looks to be in order. We can now begin coitus.
*Me: *Finally. Fucking another woman behind my wife's back isn't as easy as it used to be.
*Prostitute: *Unfortunately, that's just the world we live in.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 17, 2011)

If a sex worker had protection of law, there'd be no real pressure on her to have unprotected sex. Rape is a crime, and if someone forced her to have unprotected sex. I don't believe (in these days of social media) that the rapist would be anonymous for long.

The main reason prostitutes who are raped don't come forward is because of legal complications. Take that away, and you have a news story about a rapist driving this kind of car, with this physical description. Other prostitutes would keep up on such things. That scumbag would be caught pretty quickly if he was already dependent on prostitutes. In some states, where concealed carry is legal, he'd even be dead. 

And, thinking that someone would do something to ruin their ability to keep their license and their livelyhood, I find that very unlikely.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 17, 2011)

To Xaios

STD testing should be part of the regulatory process of purchasing "favors." Should we not have credit cards because checking ID before a purchase is a bureaucratic inconvenience? No; those who wish to partake, like substance and guns need a perfunctory background check. This new commercial enterprise need not be different.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

You realize we're talking about HAVING SEX, right? Not exactly something that most people use a daytimer to keep track of when they plan to do it.

"Thursday at 7? Ooooh, sorry, that doesn't work for me. I'm planning on having the contents of my testicles sucked out in a hotel downtown by a girl named Olivia. I can try to squeeze you in at 8:30 though."

STD testing isn't something that can be done at the drop of a hat. There are very, VERY few diseases that can be detected within minutes of a test. Some of them take at least two weeks to know the results. It's not like doing a criminal record check or a credit check where the results can be brought up on a computer near-instantly. Maybe in the future it will be like that, but it just ain't so right now.

I'm not saying that it absolutely can't work, but the shear volume of work and beaurocratic overhead needed to make it work would be absurd. This would only strengthen the demand for what would become illegal prostitution, thus making the whole endeavor pointless.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 18, 2011)

So, Xaios, it's your contention that, unlike places where prostitution is already legal, prostitutes in the future would avoid safe sex?

If so, why would you think that a licensed prostitute would avoid protecting their health?


----------



## AySay (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes.
How else are we all going to get any?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> So, Xaios, it's your contention that, unlike places where prostitution is already legal, prostitutes in the future would avoid safe sex?
> 
> If so, why would you think that a licensed prostitute would avoid protecting their health?



Okay, first of all, that is NOT what I said, not even close. Don't put words in my mouth.

The problem isn't the argument for or against safe sex, but how it meshes with the necessary red tape to make prostitution legal. My ONLY purpose up to this point has been to point out the utter impracticality of prostitution as a legalized institution. This is because the unique nature of the enterprise means that it would necessitate an incredible amount of bureaucracy to maintain, and it appears that's exactly the case in places like Nevada. Plus, a quick search on Google tells me they're still a far cry from truly reconciling the issue.

Hell, just go here: Prostitution in Nevada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's EXACTLY as I said: prohibitively expensive and has little benefits for the workers aside from a paycheque (no unemployment, retirement or health benefits). It also has a high volume of illegal prostitution, including child prostitution and human trafficking problems, and enforcement is shoddy. And while the regulated end of the industry does seem to benefit from the laws requiring protection from STD's, who cay if it's the same case with the prostitutes who are working illegally, which there evidently still are. I imagine they don't keep as detailed a record set on them. I sincerely hope the women doing it illegally are using protection, but the fact is, because they've chosen (or have been forced) to work illegally outside the confines of law, it's no guarantee.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 18, 2011)

Xaios, it wasn't my intention to put words in your mouth. Since you addressed a few points from other posters, it seemed like you just dismissed mine. 

You keep talking about how much paperwork and bureaucracy it would take to make any regulated business work. I don't see this as a huge issue. Sure, there are doctors and lawyers who practice without a license, and who get caught. There are doctors who do illegal procedures. 

By using your arguments, there is no point to having legal and licensed medical professionals. It just wouldn't work.

Similarly, having a system where someone had to have a license in order to drive is just too onerous.

Clearly, the idea of needing a bureaucracy to enforce anything, including paying taxes, doesn't preclude something's feasability. Similarly, the fact that doctors and drunk drivers break the law doesn't mean that the licensure system doesn't work, just as the fact that scumbags also pimp out children. 

And, of course, you're glossing over my proposal that pimping be illegal as well. 

----

To say that legalization doesn't work because there are still those who break other laws is a little off-base. It's like saying religion doesn't work as a whole because there are those who take advantage of the faithful, don't you think?


----------



## jrg828 (Apr 18, 2011)

No.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 18, 2011)

Prostitution is not a bad thing, imo. I live in NV where it's legal. 

Illegal Prostitution: 
Skanky untested whores
Violence
Contributes nothing to economy

Legal Prostitution:
Less skanky, workers are tested and use protection
Less 'shady business' and crime happening
Contributes to economy


I actually worked as a freelance escort for a while. Not necessarily the same as a prostitute, as being an escort encompasses more than sex. Oftentimes the client just wants a nice evening out on the town.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Xaios, it wasn't my intention to put words in your mouth. Since you addressed a few points from other posters, it seemed like you just dismissed mine.
> 
> You keep talking about how much paperwork and bureaucracy it would take to make any regulated business work. I don't see this as a huge issue. Sure, there are doctors and lawyers who practice without a license, and who get caught. There are doctors who do illegal procedures.
> 
> ...



I apologize, it wasn't my intention to ignore your arguments, but that particular point was something I had really planned on touching upon.

Of course, there will always be people who skirt the law in almost any profession that pays well, and there will always be people who choose to make stupid choices. And the bureaucracy will always be there to manage the potential risk versus potential reward. The question is, is it justified?

Drunk driving is probably the most obvious comparison, being as many people are killed by drunk drivers every year. Unfortunately, society has been designed in a manner in which driving is pretty much an essential skill. It's a necessary evil, but there you go. Similarly, the risk of the presence of unlicensed medical practitioners doesn't outweigh the genuine need for real doctors.

In the case of prostitution, I just don't think it's worth it.

(Of course, I agree with the idea of much harsher penalties for pimps in either case.)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not really understanding why ppl want to "regulate" it... If a woman stands on a corner all day and all night waiting for someone to come along and bone her she can do so legally now so long as she doesn't ask for $ afterwards... 

There's a very fine line between a slut and a whore, you see.


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 18, 2011)

I think prostitution has to be legal.. it always will be there.. I remember Lemmy talking about drugs, he said something like this: When people ask for it, there always will be a person who sells it.
he's right about that.

Here in Switzerland a girl can work as a prostitute at the age of 16! This is cruel -.-
She could perform in a porn movie, but she wouldn't be aloud to watch it till she's 18.
This country is messed up.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not really understanding why ppl want to "regulate" it... If a woman stands on a corner all day and all night waiting for someone to come along and bone her she can do so legally now so long as she doesn't ask for $ afterwards...
> 
> There's a very fine line between a slut and a whore, you see.



Suppose said woman was beaten into submission and forced into prostitution and is working the street corner on the orders of her violent pimp, and when she's not on the street, she's stuffed into a tiny bedroom with five other women, treated like human garbage and barely fed enough to stay alive. She might leave, but the abuse she's been put through at the hands of her "employer" has left her psychologically damaged.

Does that sound like something you really want to support? The industry would need to be regulated both to protect the workers and to protect clients.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

How much Lifetime channel do you watch?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> How much Lifetime channel do you watch?





Being as I don't even know what Lifetime channel is, I'm guessing none...


----------



## orb451 (Apr 18, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Being as I don't even know what Lifetime channel is, I'm guessing none...



It's a channel for women (and pussies).


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 18, 2011)

All I know is my pimp hates this thread, that being said I better double up on customers to night 





I think it should be legal, its just one more way the gov can control you. 


Whether it is moralally right or wrong is not for society to decide, its up to that person and thier own morals. 


I would so sell my body....if i had any takers


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

Lifetime: Television for women...


----------



## Origin (Apr 18, 2011)

Where prostitution is legal (certain brothels in the US etc) it's retardedly safe and you can't even bring in a cell phone.

It's another bullshit law based on government thinking they have ANY right to EVER control what we do in the bedroom. They absolutely do NOT, and they NEVER will. And just like the illegality of a certain harmless plant, making it into a big criminal deal when it's not attracts BIG CRIMINALS that wouldn't otherwise exist. Huge amounts of dirty money, lives ruined and enslaved. Hooray.

Obviously it's more complicated to implement than I'm putting it, but jesus. There are still many, many laws to break down in the name of logic and compassion.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yes. Vegas is the model the rest of the country should build on.


 
This is true on many levels.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there anyone that thinks it shouldn't be legal? Looks like 100% agreement up in here....


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> This is true on many levels.



You guys realize prostitution is actually illegal in Vegas, right? It's legal in certain parts of Nevada with low enough populations, but Vegas isn't one of them. And even where it is legal, it's only so in brothels, not on the street.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Sounds like medical marijuana to me...  

A step in the right direction. And by right direction I mean the direction of not regulating things that don't need regulation...


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 18, 2011)

street prostitution should still be illegal as that cannot be regulated in a efficient manner, but brothels and 'house calls' surly can be?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

Origin said:


> It's another bullshit law based on government thinking they have ANY right to EVER control what we do in the bedroom. They absolutely do NOT, and they NEVER will.


 
This...

I think the same thing about VA sodomy laws. It's illegal for me to receive oral sex from ANYONE in the state of VA regardless of whether a monetary transaction comes into play. Does the number of times I receive head and from whom need to be regulated as well? 

And again... What difference would this make should I decide to tip her for her trouble?

Frankly... If you call a girl over for a booty call and give her gas money to get home she's a fuckin' prostitute...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2011)

For what it's worth mentioning, I had friend in high school that got suckered into forced prostitution. She was my jazz band drummer's girlfriend. It was well and truly one of those ridiculous scenarios that you hear about, some rich looking asshole inviting a bunch of high school girls to party in a limo, drugging them, raping them, and basically forcing them into slavery. These fuckers kidnapped a whole bunch of girls and dragged them from Kelowna (where we lived) to Vancouver. I was in grade 11 when it happened, she was in grade 10. She was only on the streets for a few weeks because someone who "hired" her eventually took pity on her and gave her enough money to get away.

Those few weeks completely changed her though. Before that, she was an absolute dynamo. She turned into a skittish, timid kitten of a person. They were brutal to her, they beat her and burned her with lit cigarettes while she wasn't on the street.

I may have contempt for the institution as a whole, but I've got nothing but pity for those forced to work in it.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Lifetime: Because Men are Bad




Fix'd!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

Xaios said:


> For what it's worth mentioning, I had friend in high school that got suckered into forced prostitution. She was my jazz band drummer's girlfriend. It was well and truly one of those ridiculous scenarios that you hear about, some rich looking asshole inviting a bunch of high school girls to party in a limo, drugging them, raping them, and basically forcing them into slavery. These fuckers kidnapped a whole bunch of girls and dragged them from Kelowna (where we lived) to Vancouver. I was in grade 11 when it happened, she was in grade 10. She was only on the streets for a few weeks because someone who "hired" her eventually took pity on her and gave her enough money to get away.
> 
> Those few weeks completely changed her though. Before that, she was an absolute dynamo. She turned into a skittish, timid kitten of a person. They were brutal to her, they beat her and burned her with lit cigarettes while she wasn't on the street.
> 
> I may have contempt for the institution as a whole, but I've got nothing but pity for those forced to work in it.



And prostitution being illegal didnt prevent this nor would legalizing it or simply letting it be encourage such a thing. Seems to me he'd have done this either way. Assholes happen. No amount of legislation in the world will change this.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's how I look at it.

Should it be legal? Sure.

Is it what the world needs right now? Surely not.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 18, 2011)

considering how fucked up the world is right now, we should at least be entitled to the earthly pleasures of the flesh. people have been banging each other for money for as long as mankind has had some kind of currency or barter system (sack of turnips for a friendly poke perhaps) might as well allow it to happen with civility, safety and provide much-needed income to governments


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

I get laid without paying for it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 19, 2011)

"You don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to leave afterwards."


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "You don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to leave afterwards."


 

Fuckin exactly


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2011)

I love you guys...


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 19, 2011)

In RI it used to be that whatever happened behind closed doors was none of the local government's business... so right down the street from the federal building were a bunch of massage parlors that offered happy endings...

One time I was in one of the stripper clothing stores buying some 'outfits' for my woman to wear and one of the cute girls asked me if I wanted to go out back... I laughed because I was wondering if she thought I was a crossdresser or something weird... then I told some guys I work with and they told me they have sex rooms out back! Unfortunately someone reminded the RI local government that this law was still on the books and they changed it last year... selling sex is now illegal period.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 19, 2011)

economically speaking...and looking at it from the marxist perspective, then prostitution should be allowed as it takes money out of the hands of the rich, and puts it into the poor who put it back into the economy. the rich on the other hand just save that money and do no good for economy...

i dont really care about prostitution, but i think it should be stopped as prostitution isn't just a single solo problem. it often leads to a semi-pandemic due to spread of drugs which causes spread of STDs and STIs. dont believe me? ESDT (east side down town) vancouver is the living proof. the drug problem there got so out of hand that it was leading into prostitution. if that wasn't enough, it was also leading to homelessness and spread of aids and numerous other STDs. vancouver Olympics 2010 was something that saved that dying turmoil-ridden city


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2011)

I think if it was legal then a lot of the horrid shit that happens to women would reduce significantly.


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 20, 2011)

To be honest, I've never seen anything 'morally' wrong with prostitution and casual sex. I've never understood it. I think it has more to do with the dangers surrounding it, like STDs and pregnancy, that make it a bad idea.


----------



## Dan (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes. Then all hookers would have to pay a hooker tax....




so Obama and all the world leaders could wear purple suits with large hats, white shoes and walk about with canes.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 20, 2011)

Plug said:


> Yes. Then all hookers would have to pay a hooker tax....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God, someone has to superimpose Obama's face onto a picture of "A Pimp Named Slickback" from The Boondocks!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2011)

Plug said:


> Yes. Then all hookers would have to pay a hooker tax....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant observation


----------



## jcgss77 (Apr 22, 2011)

To answer the original question, in one word, NO.

This type of thing goes hand in hand with gambling, drinking, and drug use. Please don't take my post as flaming or attacking to anyone, I am not. I am however going with overall observations.

Legal Prostitution *WILL* increase STD's, violence, and oppression, no matter what rules/laws/regulations you attach to it. It would further objectify women in an already chauvinistic society/world, and such themes would run rampant. Have you watched TV lately? Like gambling ALWAYS increases crime, poverty, and personal/familial loss, prostitution would increase these too. Marriage would decrease. Abortion and single parents would increase, and in scale so would welfare claims. It would also open a gateway to other legalization of crimes which would further suck our country/world into the cesspool that is threatening us.

Further, I believe any self-respecting person with a sense of honor would _earn_ another's affections.

How many people have been ruined by prostitution? How many families? This a course for fail.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 22, 2011)

I see it as a necessary evil. I certainly would be pissed if I had a daughter and her profession of choice was to fuck as many people as possible, however I see it as yet another form of personal choice being run by the government when it's really none of their business. If two consenting adults wanna have sex and one of them chooses to pay money for it as the basis, then I say go for it. If anything this might cause the number of failed marriages to decline. Reason being that people can just stop lying about what they really want, and there would be no need for shit like saving up for 3 months to buy a girl an engagement ring just so she'll keep fucking you. So called 'playas' can get their game on without fear of hurting anybody. 

I do see that some regulation would be required of course. We don't want another baby boomer generation bankrupting the government. I'm also pretty sure I wouldn't want to see another new deadly STD (similar to HIV) popping up, so frequent testing would need to happen.

Tbh, I actually do see the scenario that Xaios was saying (that whole client-prostitute convo) happening.  

I imagine that a business would take care of that beforehand though, and not with the actual hooker.



tl;dr version:
I'm all for the legalization of prostitution. It's a necessary evil (even was once allowed by the catholic church at one point for this very reason). It relieves men (and even women) of sexual frustration which therefore lowers the amount crimes like rape and molestation. It also, in my mind, would actually lower the divorce rate due to people not being force to marry before they fuck. I see it as a form of 'try before you buy' sort of thing. 

Who knows, if this became legal, it could even become an olympic sport.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 22, 2011)

YES, PLEASE!


----------



## krypter (Apr 29, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Here's how I look at it.
> 
> Should it be legal? Sure.
> 
> Is it what the world needs right now? Surely not.




Surely it IS! 

How much calmer would everyone be if they all got their rocks off in a timely manner?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it should.

As for not being able to eliminate STD's completely from the trade, you don't exactly have any guarantees either when you pick up chicks at the bar. If someone gets the HIV from a prostitute, well, that's their own fucking fault for going to a prostitute


----------



## petereanima (Apr 29, 2011)

jcgss77 said:


> To answer the original question, in one word, NO.
> 
> This type of thing goes hand in hand with gambling, drinking, and drug use. Please don't take my post as flaming or attacking to anyone, I am not. I am however going with overall observations.
> 
> Legal Prostitution *WILL* increase STD's, violence, and oppression, no matter what rules/laws/regulations you attach to it. It would further objectify women in an already chauvinistic society/world, and such themes would run rampant. Have you watched TV lately? Like gambling ALWAYS increases crime, poverty, and personal/familial loss, prostitution would increase these too. Marriage would decrease. Abortion and single parents would increase, and in scale so would welfare claims. It would also open a gateway to other legalization of crimes which would further suck our country/world into the cesspool that is threatening us.



Sorry, but thats just plain wrong.

At first: the only real direct connection between prostitution and gambling is, when pimps cashed out big time, they go to the casino. They do this, if prostitution is legalized or not. Besides that, no, there is no connection. Its 2011, not 1895. Between prositution and drugs? Well, (some) drugs are increasing illegal prostitution (because broke heroin-addicts will do anything), not vice versa. Big difference.

But anyway: Prostitution happens - if its legalized or not. The difference is: When its legalized it can be "controlled". 

Living in a country which legalized prostitution years ago - ALL statistics show clearly that in EVERY aspect, direct and related issues got much better, if not even could be cleared out.

Why? Well, because brothels are under heavy regulations here, every prostitute has a monthly all-over health check (including HIV of course), and also the buildings/rooms are getting controlled. Owners have to keep books of everything, its pretty transparent, taxes are paid, the women are INSURED, they have RIGHTS, further it is at the same time controlled that no illegal or underage girls/women are hired in the legal brothels.

Where is the downside here? Because again: Prostitution DOES happen and WILL happen, legalized or not. Why not make it safer??

Illegal prostitution still exists of course, just as everywhere, but its going down year by year. This is of course just a matter of how hard everthing is controlled - if i take a look at "neighbour" countries, Czech Rep, Slovakia, Romania, Bulgaria...things are far worse there when its up to illegal prostitution (because corruption is still a big issue, but thats a different story...)

Also - its much "easier" here now for girls/women to ask and search for help if they are forced into prostitution. Because not only are there official offices specialized in this, but they dont have to accuse themselves of a crime anymore - so whatever happens afterwards can only be BETTER (and not going from one "cell" to another).
("easier" in quotation marks, because of course it is everything but for sure not "easy", but from the states/governments side it is made as easy as possible)

And finally - if you are really interested, than research statistics and studies about the relation between sexual abuse/sexual crime and prostitution - you will soon find out that many crimes are prevented if potential criminals have the possibility to get sex/their "kicks" legal.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 29, 2011)

Well SOMEBODY likes his prostitutes! 

Just kidding that was a great post.


I think there's bigger shit to worry about and what happens between consenting adults is nobody's business. The only issue I feel strongly about is forced prostitution, aka sex slaves. Around here they busted a place that had a bar as the front, and then you walked through some alleys to a safehouse where they had women basically under lock and key. It was a big story in the press. But I think criminalization only makes these kind of things more likely. In any illegal trade there is a huge premium that provides criminals with the incentive to risk their freedom. That drives them to be ruthless. On the one hand they are making a lot of money. On the other hand they know they are going to jail if they're caught. Combine those two and you have someone who is seriously not fucking around. The kind of person who will imprison the women, beat them, threaten their families, get them hooked on drugs, etc.. If it was legal there wouldn't be such a monetary incentive for pimps to be that way.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 30, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Sorry, but thats just plain wrong.
> 
> At first: the only real direct connection between prostitution and gambling is, when pimps cashed out big time, they go to the casino. They do this, if prostitution is legalized or not. Besides that, no, there is no connection. Its 2011, not 1895. Between prositution and drugs? Well, (some) drugs are increasing illegal prostitution (because broke heroin-addicts will do anything), not vice versa. Big difference.
> 
> ...



Ah, but remember, in America, we're backwards and hypocritical. Either way we're fucked (ka-zing). We say (more like generalize, or stereotype) that Europeans are more morally loose, but then we fail to look at our own situation. It only further proves how ignorant we actually are.

I don't think America will ever be mature enough to handle... well, anything, really.


----------



## Infiniti (Apr 30, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Oh God, someone has to superimpose Obama's face onto a picture of "A Pimp Named Slickback" from The Boondocks!



Ask, and you shall receive.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^^^^ Kat 'Bama Williams :O


----------



## metalheadblues (May 1, 2011)

Fuck Prostitution..
Legalize marijuana!ok


----------



## Waelstrum (May 1, 2011)

I just recently found out that it's already legal here in Australia. I don't know what impact that has but I certainly haven't become a sexually corrupted fiend because of it.

Also gambling is legal here. It's like Vegas, but with kangaroos.


----------



## Prydogga (May 1, 2011)

Wait, what? It is? Holy crap.


----------



## Waelstrum (May 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Wait, what? It is? Holy crap.



I know right? Seems like no one knows about it. 

Prostitution in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, not to be a downer, but this article indicates that (depending on the state) the illegal prostitution business is between 4 and 9 times as large as the legal version. So while it seems to have reduced the problem, it might not work here as well as some might have hoped.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 1, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> I certainly haven't become a sexually corrupted fiend because of it.


 

...OR HAVE YOU?


----------



## petereanima (May 2, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> So while it seems to have reduced the problem, it might not work here as well as some might have hoped.



Well, how should it, if no one knows about it?


----------



## Waelstrum (May 2, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Well, how should it, if no one knows about it?



Well it's illegal to advertise, so that might be part of it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 2, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Well it's illegal to advertise, so that might be part of it.



I'd love to see the ads for it. I wonder if they'd have coupons, like 2 for 1 half and half.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2011)

I would assume that if you buy the same prostitute's services, you get a card, and each time you pay for sex, she stamps it. When you have ten stamps, you can redeem it for free anal.

But that's just my take on it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 2, 2011)

Does the 11th time count as prostitution then since it would be free?


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 2, 2011)

it's the oldest trade on earth, and some still discuss if it should be accepted as a trade?


----------



## petereanima (May 3, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd love to see the ads for it. I wonder if they'd have coupons, like 2 for 1 half and half.



Dude...you would LOVE it over here...


----------



## Bradd (May 3, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> I know right? Seems like no one knows about it.
> 
> Prostitution in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also, not to be a downer, but this article indicates that (depending on the state) the illegal prostitution business is between 4 and 9 times as large as the legal version. So while it seems to have reduced the problem, it might not work here as well as some might have hoped.




DUDES! have you not been to kings cross in sydney??? 


I mean, ahh, i've heard they have them there 

But yeah even here in cairns we have 2 brothels. I never see a hooker on the street anymore. The brothels pay taxes, the clients pay the brothels, and the brothels pay the girls, does it get any simpler?

A mate and i went to one of them a couple of years ago (my mate was hard up - literally lol) and you even got a selection of 4 different girls! 

(we chose none, they were all scraggy n shit n old - granted we were only like 18 haha)


But yeah I believe it works, legalise brothels, take the hookers off the street (along with the drugs and diseases) and you have a good working system!


----------



## josh pelican (May 5, 2011)

The only way prostitution should be legal (in my eyes) is that if the broads are 100% free of disease. I've seen some nasty hookers in Halifax. There's one on Gottigen (well, there are 1,000) that I see early in the morning. She walks around digging at her crotch and is often seen walking away from men.

You can tell she's fucked on drugs, too.

EDIT: Actually, I don't really care if it's legal or not. I think there should be more support groups to help clean up prostitutes, educate them (or find them some sort of job), and get them off the streets.


----------

